# merging my room with my bunnies seamlessly?



## PeanutsPlace (Mar 29, 2022)

Hi bunny parents!
I’d like to merge my bunnies with my room, not literally of course. But I’d like to “hide” my bunny stuff/hides to match with the rest of my room. Has anyone done anything similar? Anyone have any tips? They’d be much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## BunnySis (Mar 29, 2022)

Ok. So i believe your trying to make your bunnies things match the theme of your room. If this is the case i suggest you google it first on Amazon or IKEA or someplace similar. Then you know what your looking for. the you can go in person and pick out the things. or you can honestly just go to Petsmart and they will probably have something there.


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Mar 29, 2022)

I’m trying to hide the existence of bunnies in my room. Right now it feels like i’m living in there house, I want it to feel
like it’s my room and they are living in it. Of course I love my bunnies, but I don’t want my whole room to be taken over by them. I don’t mean to sound like a bad rabbit owner that doesn’t care about there rabbits, I don’t know if that makes sense.


----------



## BunnySis (Mar 29, 2022)

Ah. I totally get it. Maybe you have a home-base. An x-pen surrounding their main area and a couple of their most used toys around your room. hope this helps. I know my house looks like a barn sometimes too.


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Mar 29, 2022)

They have a home base, there cage is always open. It’s just making little areas around my room for them to hide in or places for them to chew on toys, but I don’t wanna keep steeping on the toys or anything the hideouts get in my way.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 29, 2022)

A photo would help.


----------



## overhear (Mar 30, 2022)

PeanutsPlace said:


> Hi bunny parents!
> I’d like to merge my bunnies with my room, not literally of course. But I’d like to “hide” my bunny stuff/hides to match with the rest of my room. Has anyone done anything similar? Anyone have any tips? They’d be much appreciated! Thank you!



Great question! Can you share a photo of your current set-up?


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Mar 30, 2022)

i just feel they take up to much space than me just having the cage open all the time. But here is their space


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 30, 2022)

If you'd like suggestions on merging their current setup visually with the rest of your room, it would help to see the _rest of your room_. Also, are you wanting to have the colors/look of your new merged area to match your rabbit's current setup or to match the look of your part of the room?


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Mar 30, 2022)

I have a “danish pastel aesthetic” I was just working on rearranging my room and moved the base of the cage, but where I moved the base of the cage their isnt space for the xpen. So it feels i’m in a catch 22, i’ll send a picture in a bit as I am away from my home looking for furniture


----------



## Taco’s mom (Mar 30, 2022)

Since the enclosure door is open, how about reducing the size of the enclosure as they free room in the room anyway?


----------



## bigtab (Mar 31, 2022)

PeanutsPlace said:


> i just feel they take up to much space than me just having the cage open all the time. But here is their space



I lovvvvvve your set up!!!


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Mar 31, 2022)

Thank you! I’m trying to rearrange my room and still keep the same size quite hard


----------



## overhear (Mar 31, 2022)

How big is your bed? I'm thinking that if you could elevate your bed you may be able to create a cozy loft space for yourself up above. That would also give you more flexibility for using the floor space.


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 1, 2022)

It’s a trundle bed so that’s not really an option as. there is my bed and a bed under it, wish I could though


----------



## DonnaHarvey (Apr 2, 2022)

Your setup is beautiful! I think sometimes all of the small pet stuff creates some visual clutter though so I can understand what you mean from a design perspective. If you’re taking away the xpen and wanting to spread their stuff throughout your room, maybe try creating a couple “rabbit zones” using cheap jute or sea grass rugs and tall fake (or real) plants like a fake fiddle leaf fig with a rabbit-safe basket style pot? I think part of merging the rabbit style with the human furniture style is anchoring the space with some kind of neutral floor covering and then creating some kind of vertical interest to draw your eye up


----------



## overhear (Apr 2, 2022)

PeanutsPlace said:


> It’s a trundle bed so that’s not really an option as. there is my bed and a bed under it, wish I could though



Hmmmm. OK, another idea: Does the bottom bed have one of those frames that pop-up to make it level with the other bed? If so, maybe you could use both beds together to create a little island in a corner of your room. Something like this ... (but with your own decor)


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 2, 2022)

instead of the drawers it’s a bed, but this is my bed


----------



## overhear (Apr 2, 2022)

PeanutsPlace said:


> instead of the drawers it’s a bed, but this is my bed


Great bed!


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 2, 2022)

overhear said:


> Great bed!


what do you mean? I’m confused with your idea, sadly my bed does pop
up it pops out


----------



## overhear (Apr 3, 2022)

PeanutsPlace said:


> what do you mean? I’m confused with your idea, sadly my bed does pop
> up it pops out


Sorry for the confusion, @PeanutsPlace. I do get that your bed doesn't pop-up. I was just admiring the style. I like @DonnaHarvey's ideas. Do you plan to keep the xpen?


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 3, 2022)

I was able to move it, I just bought foam tiles and i’m going to get rid of the cage base and just use a 4 by 4 or a 5 by 5 as I have made a rabbit corner in my room. Is 4 by 4 big enough for 2 bunnies? thanks for all the advice!


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 4, 2022)

Also, Should foam tiles be fine? I was recommended to them from Tyler Rugge's newest video.
Aesthetic Rabbit Enclosure
Should I cover it in case they chew it?
Also, does anyone have any tips to get my bunnies to stop peeing over the edge of their litter box? It is a huge storage container, approx 17 by 24 inches, I thought this was pretty big. 
Thanks in advance everyone <3


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Apr 4, 2022)

PeanutsPlace said:


> Also, does anyone have any tips to get my bunnies to stop peeing over the edge of their litter box? It is a huge storage container, approx 17 by 24 inches, I thought this was pretty big.
> Thanks in advance everyone <3


How high are the sides? I just use some high sided cat litter boxes, and have never had a problem.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 4, 2022)

PeanutsPlace said:


> Also, Should foam tiles be fine? I was recommended to them from Tyler Rugge's newest video.
> Aesthetic Rabbit Enclosure
> Should I cover it in case they chew it?
> Also, does anyone have any tips to get my bunnies to stop peeing over the edge of their litter box? It is a huge storage container, approx 17 by 24 inches, I thought this was pretty big.
> Thanks in advance everyone <3


Foam mats will be good. Only cover them if your rabbits start chewing them. I have never had an issue with rabbits chewing them for fun or out of boredom. They normally leave them alone unless food gets under one of them. 
Theo has always peed over the side even though the litter box is 17”x24” (just like yours). I am going to swap to two hooded litter boxes (no doors) after my boys have been bonded for a little longer since i’m so annoyed with rabbit pee getting on the carpet. Possibly a high sided litter box would work?


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 4, 2022)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Foam mats will be good. Only cover them if your rabbits start chewing them. I have never had an issue with rabbits chewing them for fun or out of boredom. They normally leave them alone unless food gets under one of them.
> Theo has always peed over the side even though the litter box is 17”x24” (just like yours). I am going to swap to two hooded litter boxes (no doors) after my boys have been bonded for a little longer since i’m so annoyed with rabbit pee getting on the carpet. Possibly a high sided litter box would work?


I’m going to look into getting a higher sided one, Thank you so much!


----------



## DonnaHarvey (Apr 5, 2022)

PeanutsPlace said:


> Also, Should foam tiles be fine? I was recommended to them from Tyler Rugge's newest video.
> Aesthetic Rabbit Enclosure
> Should I cover it in case they chew it?
> Also, does anyone have any tips to get my bunnies to stop peeing over the edge of their litter box? It is a huge storage container, approx 17 by 24 inches, I thought this was pretty big.
> Thanks in advance everyone <3


I had one rabbit that was absolutely obsessed with shredding and chewing foam mats  but my other 3 rabbits never bothered it. I would see how yours does with it first before buying something extra you might not need.


----------



## odyssey~ (Apr 7, 2022)

I'm probably gonna move Odyssey into my room at some point as well, and here are some tips I've found, maybe it can help haha. I'm also tryna go for a danish pastel aesthetic for my room too!

If you're removing the xpen and the petstore cage entirely here are some ideas <3

- Use side tables! I really like the look of the ikea lack, and something you can do is put a cute sheet on top and also cover the sides, a vase with fake tulips for decor (as long as they don't eat them ofc) and then it can work for a hideout! You can also put hay mats under!
- The white/pink ikea cat tunnel (which I'm pretty sure you've mentioned in one of your pinterest posts) would match really well to what I've seen of your room so far and really any pop up cat things work since you can easily hide it away 
- If you have a desk, maybe you can put the litter boxes underneath to help hide them a little bit, that's what I plan to do

I know this wasn't much and I mentioned most of it in our collab haha but hopefully it's something <3


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 7, 2022)

odyssey~ said:


> I'm probably gonna move Odyssey into my room at some point as well, and here are some tips I've found, maybe it can help haha. I'm also tryna go for a danish pastel aesthetic for my room too!
> 
> If you're removing the xpen and the petstore cage entirely here are some ideas <3
> 
> ...


I actually made a new little setup, sadly it is a tad smaller than the last set up, but I’ll take a picture and post it tomorrow! I got foam mats to protect my carpet and I am removing the cage base. it’s a little more than a 4 by 4 but I am looking to expand it but i’ll have to rearrange my room again. I’ll send a picture of my whole room since the rest of it is Danish Pastel.


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 7, 2022)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I am going to swap to two hooded litter boxes (no doors) after my boys have been bonded for a little longer since i’m so annoyed with rabbit pee getting on the carpet. Possibly a high sided litter box would work?


I'd suggest the high-sided box instead of hooded. A hooded box -even with the door flap taken off- will still trap those ammonia fumes. Also, a single entry box is not ideal with a pair of rabbits. One could feel trapped if the other tries to go in at the same time.


----------



## rabbit_friend (Apr 8, 2022)

I tend to buy furniture with an eye to whether I can use it for bunnies and, in particular, attach grids . My bunny is free roam in our living room, and here are his sleeping areas (large and spread out for two bunnies, as he just lost his partner this week). The tissue boxes on the table hold tissues and plastic bags for cleanup of stray cecals. The boxes on the bench hold clean fleece. We use bound carpet remnants over pee pads for flooring, for maximum traction.

Added: All of the ”bunny” furniture came from thrift stores or garage sales, so very inexpensive.


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 9, 2022)

Do you guys think this 4 by 4 is big enough for two rabbits?


----------



## odyssey~ (Apr 11, 2022)

PeanutsPlace said:


> Do you guys think this 4 by 4 is big enough for two rabbits?


Is the 4x4 only a play area with the castle + toys? From that picture, I can't really see a litter area, hay or other things. 

I personally think 4x4 just for when you're not home for 2 rabbits is quite small, even for 1 rabbit I'd try to go bigger if possible since with all the necessities and enrichment it gets quite tight


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 11, 2022)

odyssey~ said:


> Is the 4x4 only a play area with the castle + toys? From that picture, I can't really see a litter area, hay or other things.
> 
> I personally think 4x4 just for when you're not home for 2 rabbits is quite small, even for 1 rabbit I'd try to go bigger if possible since with all the necessities and enrichment it gets quite tight


there’s no litter box there right now as we were packing up for vacation. (They are staying with a friend) would 6 by 4 be big enough? As that’s as big as I can possibly make it with my room how it is arranged. They do get about 7 hours free range of my room, so It’s important to mention that.


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 20, 2022)

There cage is now 6 by 4! they have a bin of toys behind the litterbox. Thoughts? Any advice would be nice!


----------



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 22, 2022)

Bump
Any critics? Things I can improve?


----------



## odyssey~ (Apr 22, 2022)

Looks fine! I don't think you could add more without it being too crowded for room to run and such


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Apr 22, 2022)

PeanutsPlace said:


> Bump
> Any critics? Things I can improve?


I agree with @odyssey~ , it looks GREAT!! Definitely cooler looking than any of my rabbits’ pens!


----------



## overhear (Apr 23, 2022)

It looks great! You have fabulous taste!


----------



## rabbit_friend (Apr 23, 2022)

You could attach some apple branches or wooden pieces to the pen walls for them to chew on. Mine love to gnaw on wooden things and love it even better if the wood doesn't move!


----------

